# no more click pens!!



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 8, 2011)

After receiving two pens back this week, I am through making click pens. I got a Vertex click back for the second time and a bullet click after two weeks in the customers hands. I have had issues with my own Vertex, too. I know they have a lifetime guarantee, but I dont want to replace mechs every couple months. NO more, I'll insist on a twist or cap ballpoint pen from now on.


----------



## DaleBeas (Jan 8, 2011)

We also had a big issue with the click Polaris pens and had to get PSI to ship more mechanisms, they told me that they had never heard of any issue, but out of the first 3 kits we used 2 of the mechanisms sent the push button across the room when "flicked".  The replacement mechanisims seem to be better, have not had any issue with the replacements..


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow, hope this is not a trend with the click pens.  'Clicks" are generally my better selling pens.  Customers want the one hand use out of the pocket.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jan 8, 2011)

I just don't get it.  You can buy a $.59 click, plastic pen and the clicker works great, for as long as you have the pen.  Why can't they make a kit with a mechanism as good?


----------



## Hess (Jan 8, 2011)

Glenn McCullough said:


> After receiving two pens back this week, I am through making click pens. I got a Vertex click back for the second time and a bullet click after two weeks in the customers hands. I have had issues with my own Vertex, too. I know they have a lifetime guarantee, but I dont want to replace mechs every couple months. NO more, I'll insist on a twist or cap ballpoint pen from now on.



May I ask what the vertex are doing? 

 I have had the caps coming off no matter how tight I make them  but the only real problem was a cust. dropped one on the hard tile and the click tip broke off.

  He then attempted to ca it back on and of course glued the mech open and got CA all over a nice CF blank  then asked for the money back  I took it back took it apart returned the blank and replace the click mech but can not tell what happened.  It works great and I have thown it on the concrete many times with no repeat of the problem


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 8, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> I just don't get it. You can buy a $.59 click, plastic pen and the clicker works great, for as long as you have the pen. Why can't they make a kit with a mechanism as good?


In most cases "they" can, "they" just choose not to .


----------



## el_d (Jan 8, 2011)

I got 1 Vertex out and a few Long clicks. 
 I use a long click(Lau Lau kit) as a daily writer, I really love them, and have had no problems with them. My two PITH pens are Long clicks too and hopefully they are working well on a daily basis.
 Any problems with them long clicks?........Anyone?.....


----------



## mbroberg (Jan 8, 2011)

I like the long clicks.  It is the only one I offer anymore.  I have a few other style click kits, but you will never see them on my web site.


----------



## Mack C. (Jan 8, 2011)

el_d said:


> I got 1 Vertex out and a few Long clicks.
> I use a long click(Lau Lau kit) as a daily writer, I really love them, and have had no problems with them. My two PITH pens are Long clicks too and hopefully they are working well on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 8, 2011)

I have had no problems with the Long Clicks(Lau Lau ones), I also have no issues with the sierra clicks but I do shorten them to bypass the extender thingy, and replace the kit spring with a stiffer one.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 8, 2011)

I've had 3 Sierra clicks in the past 2 years and none of them have failed. And they all have been used every day, many times a day.


----------



## makaiolani (Jan 8, 2011)

The one and only reason I carry these long click pens is because they work!  I myself have gone through so many click styles and they never lasted.  So I figured since these are enclosed and put together by the factory then they should be much more durable.  Thankfully they are.


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 8, 2011)

I haven't had a problem with the Long barrel click except comments that they are too fat.

I made several of the elegant beauty clicks a few weeks ago. I'm having a couple of my regular customers testing them for me. One person commented that their hand slips down to the tip when writing sometimes.

I made a few PSI pro clicks last week. First one came out great, but I think the lower barrel needs to be trimed just a bit so the tip will extent further. I don't like the black stripe on the clip.

I'm still looking for a click that will change my world.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 8, 2011)

I too have had issues with the vertex click mech on my own pen. I think with all of the positive comments on the long clicks, that i'm gonna have to go to Lau lau's try that route!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 8, 2011)

long click are all I offer now too. I have occasionally had to replace a spring, but that's the extent of any repair on them.


----------



## RHossack (Jan 8, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> I have had no problems with the Long Clicks(Lau Lau ones), I also have no issues with the sierra clicks but I do shorten them to bypass the extender thingy, and replace the kit spring with a stiffer one.


I have an issue with a Bera EB Click  ...

I have had no Long Clicks returned thankfully.  I just ordered some new ones from CSUSA and one of the click mechanisms doesn't work.

One post says softer spring and you say stiffer?  Where do you get the springs.  Willing to try anything at this point.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 8, 2011)

honestly i don't know the origin of the ones I use.  They were in a box of stuff at an auction.  Wood-n-Whimsies sells springs but i can't verify for you if the are any softer or stiffer as I have not bought any.  An aouto parts store near you mightb have some.  I saw some here locally I will try if I need more when my auction stash is gone.  Sorry, wish I had a better answer.


----------



## greggas (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree that the quality of the Vertex click mechanism leads much to be desired.  I have gone back to solely long clicks and polaris clicks when a client requests click


----------



## papaturner (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree with NO MORE click pens. I bought 5 Gatsby clicks and threw the last one in the trash today. Got one from a friend and it was bad too. The sad part I was trying to replace a company pen that I did with  decal. 

Now enters the Vertex sure hope he likes it.


----------



## corian king (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello all!! I am trying to find a nice click pen because I have alot of people asking for them.I see alot of you talking about the long click.Would someone be kind enough to lead me in the right direction to pick some of these up at a good price.
Thanks!
JIM


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.laulauwood.net/catalog/11


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 8, 2011)

corian king said:


> Hello all!! I am trying to find a nice click pen because I have alot of people asking for them.I see alot of you talking about the long click.Would someone be kind enough to lead me in the right direction to pick some of these up at a good price.
> Thanks!
> JIM



laulauwood.com

CSUSA also sells them but I only get the chrome version from them.


----------



## corian king (Jan 8, 2011)

Hello again i am looking like a beginner now but I went to lau lau's and I did'nt see anything that said long click.Am I missing something here??
Thanks again!!
JIM


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 8, 2011)

corian king said:


> Hello again i am looking like a beginner now but I went to lau lau's and I did'nt see anything that said long click.Am I missing something here??
> Thanks again!!
> JIM


 http://www.laulauwood.net/node/38

"long click" may be a name we have adopted to it


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.laulauwood.net/node/38

To him it's just the Click. be warned, it's a long single barrel pen. You need to be able to drill a hole over 4 inches long.


----------



## pentex (Jan 8, 2011)

I use the Sierra click pen with the shorter version and order springs from woods/whimmes (sp) . I have used one as my personal pen for months and never had a problem.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies...Iwill try The long click from LauLau because of who is selling it, but I will make one for myself first. I would offer my Vertex kits to someone cheap, but there is no one here I dont like enough to do that to. Maybe I'll donate them to a school, would that be mean?


----------



## David Keller (Jan 9, 2011)

el_d said:


> I got 1 Vertex out and a few Long clicks.
> I use a long click(Lau Lau kit) as a daily writer, I really love them, and have had no problems with them. My two PITH pens are Long clicks too and hopefully they are working well on a daily basis.
> Any problems with them long clicks?........Anyone?.....



Mine works like a charm...  Thanks!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 9, 2011)

Rmartin said:


> I haven't had a problem with the Long barrel click except comments that they are too fat.
> 
> I made several of the elegant beauty clicks a few weeks ago. I'm having a couple of my regular customers testing them for me. One person commented that their hand slips down to the tip when writing sometimes.
> 
> ...



I've tried the PSI Pro click and they seem nice enough. They work smooth and positive. You might look at the click that AS sells. They seem pretty well done too. I can't vouch for the longevity, yet.


----------



## Hess (Jan 9, 2011)

Glenn McCullough said:


> Thanks for the replies...Iwill try The long click from LauLau because of who is selling it, but I will make one for myself first. I would offer my Vertex kits to someone cheap, but there is no one here I dont like enough to do that to. Maybe I'll donate them to a school, would that be mean?



How many kits you have and how much I like the vertex
Hess


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 9, 2011)

I've had a couple pms to purchase my vertex stock....all gone already, sorry.


----------



## KenV (Jan 9, 2011)

Glenn -- the Elegant Beauty Click uses the more short length tubes and the standard parker style refill   --- seems to be just a fine click pen for me.  No Uniball or little nib on the end.  (I still use the long regular Sierra Click -- but use Uniball refills in them instead of parkers.)


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, this puts me out of the click pen business. I don't like those type. I want the protrusion type.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 30, 2011)

KenV said:


> Glenn -- the Elegant Beauty Click uses the more short length tubes and the standard parker style refill   --- seems to be just a fine click pen for me.  No Uniball or little nib on the end.  (I still use the long regular Sierra Click -- but use Uniball refills in them instead of parkers.)


WAit, Elegant Beauty Click.  I am going on a search to see what they look like. I might be back in the click business.


----------



## Texatdurango (Mar 30, 2011)

So, it sounds like the Vertex is having problems.  It also sounds like this Lou Lou long click is not having problems but it's not the only click pen left in the world..... is it?

I think before I go tossing all my "click pens" in the trash or focus on just one vendor, I would consider some other pens that have been working well for thousands of users for many years.

As an example, I made quite a few Sierra click pens without any problems and I have given away many to friends and if their was a problem I would have heard from at least some of them by now.  I have one on my desk and use it now and then with no problems either.  I also have another click pen I use in the shop and was probably the third or fourth pen I ever made so it's going on four years now without mishap.  I don't remember the name of the kit but it has a rubber front grip and is actually a pleasure to write with since the grip is so easy to write with without the pen trying to slip away!


----------



## bitshird (Mar 31, 2011)

el_d said:


> I got 1 Vertex out and a few Long clicks.
> I use a long click(Lau Lau kit) as a daily writer, I really love them, and have had no problems with them. My two PITH pens are Long clicks too and hopefully they are working well on a daily basis.
> Any problems with them long clicks?........Anyone?.....



Lupe, I have one of your PITH pens and I use it a lot, besides I've made 30 or more long clicks and never have had a problem from the Pens, BUT Watch out for the Long Click Pencils, they have yet to last over a few weeks, Maybe that's why CSUSA quit carrying them, and it's too bad, it made a nice looking pencil, 
Also I've done a couple of Sierra clicks and they seem to be pretty good, but they don't have the positive feel of the Long Click Pens.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 31, 2011)

I am going to check out your Sierra Click.


----------

